# Just curious: what do you guys drive for personal vehicles?



## Fence & Deck

Like it says: what do you go home to?
Do you use your work vehicle to do your personal stuff, or do you have something else at home?

I have a 2004 Mustang Cobra convertible, screaming yellow with black top, slightly modified with 450 horsepower at the wheels. Summertime, it's my everyday car, but I put it away from November 30 to April 1
Winter I have an 06 F-150 with a Blizzard snowplow, so it pays for itself.

My wife has a 1999 Mustang GT convertible, triple black. Just got it in September. First thing she insisted on were chrome wheels and Magnaflow exhaust.

She also has a Nissan Murano, sort of the family vehicle. We don't like it, but Nissan is VERY inflexible about getting out of the lease.

All 3 of my sons also have Mustangs, a 91 Vert, and 2 89's. All have custome paint jobs.


----------



## mdshunk

1984 Chevy Chevette or a 1982 Ford Fiesta. Whichever one starts in the morning.


----------



## dougchips

My POV is a caravan! Mr Mom here


----------



## needthingsdone?

I have a 1990 Jeep Wrangler and my wife has a 1999 extended cab GMC Sierra.


----------



## mdshunk

Steve might be a little shy, so I'll post a picture of Teetor's "green" ride:


----------



## Richard

Car, truck, van


----------



## bevs

If I am solo I will take my pickup/work truck. On a social outing, shopping, church, etc. we have a 06 Torrent and me wife drives. I would rather ride than drive anytime.


----------



## mdshunk

bevs said:


> ... and me wife drives. I would rather ride than drive anytime.


Word! :thumbsup: 

I know it's not normal for most people, but if me and the wife are together, she's always driving. I drive enough in a day's time.


----------



## Joasis

mdshunk said:


> Word! :thumbsup:
> 
> I know it's not normal for most people, but if me and the wife are together, she's always driving. I drive enough in a day's time.




Me too...I let my wife drive...to answer the question, my work truck is used for all activities....the only pleasure vehicle I have is an 1100 V Star Classic....rode it maybe 20 miles last year.


----------



## osborn

Whenever I see wife driving the family with the dad shotgun i think "DUI DAD"

99 m-b E320


----------



## Ron The Plumber

Don't let this scare you, this is my ride.


----------



## Ron The Plumber

OK all kidding aside.

Look at this, not street legal but I could only wish.


----------



## rick4u2000

I drive a Nissan Xterra.


----------



## CHIAML

1983 Mercedes Benz 300D Turbo Diesel.


----------



## Mr. Wms

1997 Acura TL my wife's car but I drive sometimes.

My toy is a 74 Chevy Impala 2 Door Custom 67,000 original miles:thumbsup:


----------



## JNLP

I was driving a Corvette as my daily. I got bitched at alot by the other contractors for pulling up on the mud roads sliding sideways in a red Vette. :laughing: 

Sold it to pay off my student loans with plans to buy a new one. End up buying a Chevy Avalanche for what reason I still don't know.

So now I drive the Avalanche, and have an Intrepid also (for her to get from point A-B). I give myself 2 years before I have enough saved up for my new Corvette. Mmmmmm... :w00t:


----------



## tcleve4911

*work vehicle*

2003 Suburban is my truck, car, passenger bus, and all around transportation. 2nd veh is a 98 Toyota Celica GT . Body style of the old ferrari....fun!!
This is my 2nd Suburban for work. They are awesome. I have 2 trailers it tows. 1 dump body and my 12' enclosed cargo for tools & staging. 
The best thing is on rainy days. I fold down the back seats & I can haul sheet goods & 12' millwork and close the doors !! No stuff hanging out the back getting wet. Friday comes, flip the seats up and we can go out with friends and ride in class.
Looks good to the customer, too.
Try it, you'll like it !!:thumbup:


----------



## tzzzz216

Ron The Plumber said:


> Don't let this scare you, this is my ride.


Thats the only way to drive on 95 Ron !!


----------



## Edsollen

67 Chev PU, 1981 KZ1100, 1981 KZ650, 94 GMC 4WD Pu.
If you want to start a world war just try to take my wifes 1994 Suburban from her.


----------



## rino1494

2001 Civic


----------



## Mater

1992 BMW 325i sedan 215,200 miles:clap:


----------



## AtlanticWBConst

*1995 BMW 540i M-sport*
(1 of 65 imported to the US) ///M540
Factory Chipped to 155mph, Factory lowered with M5 Electro-hydrolic adj. suspension. Factory oversized brakes/rotors, etc...










(only on the weekends)


----------



## firemike

2000 Chevy conversion van (family)
1997 Chevy Camaro Convertible with the LT1 engine (me)
2004 dodge Neon (wife)
1984 Lincoln Towncar - got from wifes aunt, she was original owner, has 37,400 miles on it.


----------



## KillerToiletSpider

I have a 98 Pontiac Montanna, my wifes car.

A 1978 Triumph Spitfire, my summer weekend car.

A 1972 International Scout, my winter weekend car.


----------



## chris n

2 Jeep grand Cherokee's here,one for me one for the wife,hey,it's what she WANTED


----------



## Mater

AtlanticWBConst said:


> *1995 BMW 540i M-sport*
> (1 of 65 imported to the US) ///M540
> Factory Chipped to 155mph, Factory lowered with M5 Electro-hydrolic adj. suspension. Factory oversized brakes/rotors, etc...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (only on the weekends)


Factory @160. :laughing: :whistling You just have a much more exhilarating time getting there.:thumbup:


----------



## AtlanticWBConst

Mater said:


> Factory @160. :laughing: :whistling You just have a much more exhilarating time getting there.:thumbup:


Going that fast on a public road is for the young and stupid.....I'd like to keep my safe driving record and low insurance rates. :laughing:


----------



## A.W.Davis

My other vehicle is a 2003 Toyota Tacoma double cab TRD. This truck was built strictly for offroad fun in the Sierras of Northern California

*heres what I have done to it:*
-chopped off front IFS suspension and installed a dana 44 out of a 88 Jeep Grand Wagoneer
-12" of lift with leaf springs in the front
-installed new air actuated front locker for traction off road
-chromoly front axle shafts 
-custom bumpers front and rear
-rock sliders at pinch weld to protect doors
-36x13.50 Super Swamper Irok radials
-lots of other things






























*And heres what it does best....yes I am a nutball!!!*


----------



## send_it_all

Daily... 01 f-150
Fiancee's daily ... 04 Chevy Tahoe
Project car ... 65 Cadillac Coupe De Ville
Off road....00 KX 250
Next year F350 diesel


----------



## plazaman

05 X5 4.8is (Limited Production)


Trying to get into new S550 Benz soon.


----------



## JasontheMason

Work and daily driver 89' F 250 with a 4'' lift.


----------



## wallmaxx

Work Truck - keeps everything dry up here in the Pacific NW.


----------



## Drywall1

http://www.brainardcarclub.org/2007/burnout7.AVI

Here ya go. Be patient it's worth the wait.


----------



## wishlist

I use my truck, pics posted in other thread, for everything didnt spend 50k on a sweet ride to not use it. If we are going out for a night on the down we take the little ladies GMC Envoy SLT. Nothing but GM in my fleet.... well when I have a fleet.


----------



## WhyNotFab

1988 S-10


----------



## ApgarNJ

2006 F350 Crewcab diesel, for work and used for personal use too on the weekends. also have a GMC envoy that the wife drives and we go out in that too for dinners, movies etc. just ordered a new trailer for the work truck. I sold my old 97 psd utility body just this past week. 
insurance rates are so high here in NJ, that I don't want a pleasure truck only just sitting home all day. this crew cab has a trac rac system on the back with sliding tool box that fits all my essential tools in there. the trailer is going to fit everything else I own, which is currently in the large shed/garage.


----------



## skymaster

Apgar; Insuurance rates high in NJ? ROFLMAO ya mean they lowered em? Only HIGH now?


----------



## MechanicalDVR

"06" Rubicon for play or 

"02" DTS for going out


----------



## ApgarNJ

skymaster said:


> Apgar; Insuurance rates high in NJ? ROFLMAO ya mean they lowered em? Only HIGH now?


i never said they were only high now. i just said, with the insurance so high here, not worth having a truck just sitting home to be driven on weekends.
i never said they went down and just went back up.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Insurance costs here in NJ are just a part of what it takes to live in a metropolitan area. It's the same as when I lived outside of DC.


----------



## excellencee

What's a personal vehicle? I spend all day in my 05 E-350 with a Stahl USV body or my 90 F-Super Duty bucket truck. My wife's 05 Chrysler 300 spends all day in the repair shop so she drives whatever Enterprise has on their lot. Someday I'll be driving my 36 Plymouth Touring Sedan (whenever work slows down enough so I can get her done).


----------



## lazerguy

91 Suburban with 6,2L diesel. I wouldn't care to drive anything else. Beats 'em all for comfort, in my book.
I've had it for 2 years, but still sometimes I turn off the radio just to listen to the engine...love that sound! I'm probably crazy, but I'm happy so who cares?

I get the same fuel economy as my brother-in-law gets with his brand new Honda Odyssey: 25 mpg on the highway. Not bad, considering my 6,2L is 150,000 miles and never been rebuilt!


----------



## skyhook

Work in progress


----------



## Tmrrptr

*personal*

Did you mean personal transpo?


----------



## Tmrrptr

*Wow*



Teetorbilt said:


> 1966 BSA Spitfire MKII Special with an 810 Dunstall kit. It's still set up for drag but pretty much outclassed by todays riceburners. I plan to retro it, looking for a girder front end. The rigid frame's not working so well on the old bod either. :laughing:


What an awesome old bike... they sure are nice.

I just never could get past the Prince of Darkness and had to stay w american made products... NOTHING like a juice frame, footboards, and apes for comfort.
r


----------



## shed-n-deck

Tmrrptr said:


> Did you mean personal transpo?


That's awesome....


----------



## send_it_all

Work: 01 F-250
Project: 65 Cadillac Coupe De Ville
Spare: 94 GMC P/U
Fun: 99 Kawasaki KX 250
Wife: 04 Chevy Tahoe


----------



## wolffhomerepair

work and personal - 97 F150
Wife - 03 Aztec
Fun - 01 Shadow


----------



## thesidingpro

My work truck is my personal vehicle also. I tried the 2 vehicle thing but it got old switching back and fourth. Not to mention expensive maintaining 2 vehicles.

My wife has a 07 Accord that we use as the family vehicle. Kids aren't allowed in my truck. It's to nice.


----------



## odleo

Work truck 98 Dodge
Personal is an 04 trailblazer. 
Usually drive the Dodge, seems when ever I go to visit family I am always asked to fix something. Too lazy to trade tools to personal vehicle


----------



## Zip

My conversion van works and plays. I pull a small tiltbed for ladders and larger sprayers.


----------



## 220/221




----------



## RenaissanceR

*Work, Fun...*

[deleted]


----------



## oldfrt

I like the old ones.
Just like the feeling of being outside,and driving something different than anybody else.


----------



## Brisk

Work- 99' Chevy S-10 2wd 4cyl 20-25mpg!!
Play/personal- 90' Jeep Cherokee XJ 4x4 lift winch tires etc
Wife- 04' Chevy Tahoe 4x4 her DD and tows the Jeep/boat/bobcat/and dump trailers:notworthy

Lookin to get me a Cummins Ram in the next year or so.:clap:


----------



## Chris Johnson

Work 04 Chev 3500
Wife 04 Cadillac DeVille
Play 66 Mustang


----------



## dkillianjr

Heres mine, 05 Monte carlo. So far only 6900 miles it never sees winter. Since the pic I have added chrome wheels and had the windows tinted.











Dave


----------



## premierpainter

Work- 05 Ford 4 Door Lariat 250 Diesel
Fun- 06 Yukon Denali
Wife- 05 Hummer H2
All are owned and luv making those payments every month


----------



## leakygoose

2006 gmc cargo van I call the tool shed on wheels, to and from work only .I always ride shot gun with my wife [only drive her enovy to and from the body shop ]she says I drive to fast ,go figure . I use to drive my gm pick up but son is 16 now and there goes another fine vehicle . And the 70 vette sits in the garage . Never show up to bit a job in a vette , I learn quick. It seems builders don't like this . I make it a point not to let work related people know the toy list.


----------



## mmike032

heres the old truck after a ruff night


----------



## Sir Mixalot

Your bird logo is a little off center. Ha Ha!


----------



## PipemanNYC

haha i know i should have waited a few more seconds...


----------



## Celtic

Gotta get a good seat for the ticker-tape parade in NYC :thumbup:


----------



## jumbocactar

i roll in a 98 honda civic!! you would be surprised... soon to be a 5 speed 83 toyota 3/4 pickup!


----------



## C.C.R.

mdshunk said:


> Word! :thumbsup:
> 
> I know it's not normal for most people, but if me and the wife are together, she's always driving. I drive enough in a day's time.


I let my wife drive once.... :shutup: I thought my daughter was kidding when she said,"mom drives on the sidewalk.":drink:


----------



## BattleRidge

This is my 07 Chevy 2500 HD work truck!! Just got it, prettty stoked, 18 Inch Helo 835s and a hypertech chip in the mail:thumbsup:


----------



## vital151

my wifes Lexus RX300


----------



## Jake Stevens

2005 Mazda M6 for the winter and 1973 White Mustang Hardtop for the Sunny days of Summer and Fall.


----------



## MIbeachbuilder

Him:

1992 Nissan Sentra gas miser. bought it this year because were sick of making the oil companies rich.

It has already saved us in gas TWO times what we paid for it.

2000 ford f150 for hauling the trailer to the job sites...

Me:
2004 chevy venture mini van....:whistling


----------



## Tony M

I drive the VW in this video..

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=TrRL-oS2l9Y&NR=1


----------



## diggerdude

heres mine, a 2000 f250 with a 6" lift and a powerstroke.


----------



## Any Season

'04 F150 done up nice w/ lettering
'99 F150 lettered
'95 Ford van
'71 Pontiac Lemans


----------



## perfect

WORK TRUCK 2004 FX 4 4X4 F150 FULL LOAD TOYS ARE MY 1995 SSZ34 MONTE CARLO DONE TO THE HILT $46,000 IN IT 2006 MUSTANG GT WITH $10,000 AFTER MARKET TURBO IN IT FROM PRECISION RACING 2004 SUZUKI RM 250 BLAIR MORGAN RACE BIKE 2000 MXZ 700 SKI-DOO JUST GOT A NEW 20X40 TOY BOX:thumbup:


----------



## skyhook

You guys can have the new trucks, I'll keep buying the old ones.


----------



## dkillianjr

Thats a sweet truck skyhook, I think it would look pretty cool with some toolboxes and a ladder rack, it would be a real eye catcher!



Dave


----------



## KillerToiletSpider

skyhook said:


> You guys can have the new trucks, I'll keep buying the old ones.



The old ones don't have power heated leather seats.


----------



## woodchuck2

skyhook said:


> You guys can have the new trucks, I'll keep buying the old ones.


Nice ole corn binder!! :thumbsup:


----------



## woodchuck2

I drive an 06 Chevy D-Max with 8' Fischer plow, tinted windows, bedliner, 265 Hankook Dynopro's, PPE air box mod, Predator tuner 120HP, Flowmaster catback exhaust, Prodigy brake controller and will be purchasing a 6' stainless in bed sander "Salty Dogg". Hope to be buying a 7' truck mounted snow blower next year.


----------



## doubleaction

skyhook said:


> You guys can have the new trucks, I'll keep buying the old ones.


Thats sweet


----------



## big steve

I drive a 98 ram air PontiacTrans Am or my wifes excursion and just got rid of my Harley Ultra classic looking for a new one in the spring.


----------



## Bill

2001 Cavalier


----------



## chris klee

A.W.Davis said:


> My other vehicle is a 2003 Toyota Tacoma double cab TRD. This truck was built strictly for offroad fun in the Sierras of Northern California
> 
> *heres what I have done to it:*
> -chopped off front IFS suspension and installed a dana 44 out of a 88 Jeep Grand Wagoneer
> -12" of lift with leaf springs in the front
> -installed new air actuated front locker for traction off road
> -chromoly front axle shafts
> -custom bumpers front and rear
> -rock sliders at pinch weld to protect doors
> -36x13.50 Super Swamper Irok radials
> -lots of other things
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *And heres what it does best....yes I am a nutball!!!*


except for it being way too tall its pretty nice. i had a buggy i built with toy axles. now they are on my wrangler/buggy project


what i drive: it depends. if i need to haul something, i take the truck. otherwise it only moves 7am to 5pm M-F. dont think i turned the lights on in a long time.


----------



## mickeyco

Lexus Elite, I'll see if I can find a picture or take one later.


.


----------



## Mike Finley

Is it wrong if I'm driving this?


----------



## mickeyco

Found a pic:

.


----------



## bcradio

mickeyco said:


> Found a pic:
> 
> .


I use this bad boy too... I have an excellent set of bungee cords to strap on my tools.

I put casters on my miter saw and tow it behind with a rope

oops... I just read "personal vehicle"... I just unstrap my tools and pedal like crazy


----------



## concretemasonry

Being semi-retired, I drive a 1999 GMC Jimmy LTS as a combination work personal vehicle. Great car (120,000 miles) and almost buttet-proof, except for flimsey front end. Has a lot of room, carries what I need and is not so big it is a problem.

Since my wife has an almost identical "twin" - 2000 Blazer. There is really no need for two 4WDs when the 4WD gets uaes only once or twice a year, I will probably get rid of it and got to a 3.5SEL Nissan Altima (4 door), 3.5 Camry.

I wish I still had my Black Rose 1995 Corvette except in the winter. It was great for a trip if you did not have too much junk. Great mileage (on premium) 25-27 on the road if you just cruise and great seats for my old back.

If I had a real wish to drive daily, I would go for a Porsche Cyenne GTS with the extra German tuning and dual turbos - like an AMC aftermarket Mercedes. Smooth, quiet, about 200 mph and great 4 wheeling rivaling the best production 4WD vehicles (Jeep, Land Rover, etc.) in the world.

I gues we base wished on what you have driven, liked and just wanted


----------



## Winchester

Soon to be a 2008/9 Tacoma TRD (If all goes well tomorrow)


----------



## Hammer Inc

cl 500


----------

